

Google Analytics Premium – $150k / yr - snide
http://www.google.com/analytics/premium/index.html

======
gk1
Enterprise pricing is an entirely different league from individual or SMB
pricing. The only thing surprising here is that they're displaying the price
openly, whereas most SaaS companies have you speak with a sales team first
("Contact Us").

With that said, I think it's funny that the customer testimonial at the top of
the page is about a basic feature that's available in the free Analytics:

> "Google Analytics shows us how our customer segments behave on mobile vs.
> desktop. That's a huge plus as we make key marketing and product decisions."

~~~
joshjdr
It does seem surprising that they list $150k / yr- obviously this not typical
SMB pricing or anything mass market. Although it is not new- definitely seen
it before (sorry I can't reference). I think your funny point raises a good
question though- what is the value here? The price point is not insignificant,
at all. They list 1 billion hits per month as a capability... does this
strategy surround scale (which is not an unusual SaaS strategy) where small
clients get the tech free and big ones pay- or is there something special here
that the masses do not see, like keyword "not provided" data?

~~~
gk1
I imagine the benefits are more along the lines of: More computing power (for
reports of large data-sets), special API access, phone support, insurance,
data security, etc.

